# Hheeeellpp very poorly mouse!!!!!



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

hi all
i need some help with my mouse please!she is about a year and four months. she was sick when i got her (sneezing/noisy breathing)vet gave her baytril and she made a full recovery!! about a two months ago she suffered a stroke, spent 3 days in vets being given steroid injections, again she made an amazing recovery and has only a very slight head tilt when she looks up. now. she is now ripping out her fur on her back but really badly so her raw flesh is exposed, i took her to vet her gave her an anti inflametory injection and just to be on safe side some zeno spot on for mites (although we both thought it unlikely to be mites due to the fact that she is housed with three other girls who are completely unaffected) i have put them on all rice diet (incase allergy)but am pretty sure its not making a difference, they been on diet for about three weeks now. has this type of thing happened to anyone else ?? the vet is stumped. she has loads of space and a loads of different toys as well as the company of the other three (which she has always been house with) sorry to go on so long but am getting desperate!! its so distressing watching her do this to herself even when i try to stroke her and stuff she will not stop!! ppplleeaasseee heeeeelp me asap
thank you so much in advance
if you need more details please just ask!!!!
no they are not on wood shavings ,on paper bedding!!


----------



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

im getting desperate!!!!!!


----------

